# Assembled server for small home office



## pankaj11 (Sep 4, 2012)

Dear All

I need one assembled server for small home office:

*vardaancoordinates.blogspot.in/2012/08/stop-paying-cable-bills.html

Purpose: Home office server machine, having mailing server, MS office, some J2EE app server, antivirus, few daily required s/w tools..., teamviewer, remotely accessible always...Planning to overclock, if someone can give me detailed steps...planning to buy ASAP...I have seen assembling being done, and have basic idea of things...Want from nehru place, I live in NOIDA, if good options available online , ready for that also...Want to do it on my own with minimum cost and best options, as i have budget constraints...

Budget: 30K extendible to 40K

Processor: 3rd gen i5/i7

MotherBoard: ASUS (Please suggest better make & model)

RAM : 8 GB DDR3 (Please suggest better make & model)

HDD: 500 GB Seagate/ WD (Please suggest better make & model)

Cabinet: i ball / NZXT (Please suggest better make & model)

SMPS: Corsair (Please suggest better make & model)

WLAN Card: Required (Please suggest better make & model)

Monitor: TFT 14 inch Samsung / Dell (No need for big one) (Please suggest better make & model)

Keyboard : Basic (Please suggest better make & model)

Mouse : Basic (Please suggest better make & model)

UPS: Long backup NOT needed, I have inverter.(Please suggest better make & model)

optical drive: Not required I have one USB one.

O.S. I have Windows Vista 32 home basic license, will purchase some server OS after few months...

Vendor: Please suggest...

What will the above configuration cost, also if it can be enhanced as per you suggestions....

Please suggest ASAP...


----------

